# 1987 Alumacraft MV Super Bandit



## cathprod (Feb 1, 2011)

Well it is time again. I have not posted since the first simple mods I made on a late 60's 1432 flatboat. Several months ago I pulled the trigger on a larger boat. I really wanted the following:

1. At least 17' long
2. At least 50+ inches wide
3. All welded hull
4. Working motor that maxed out the hp for the boat

Well $1600 later and I got all but #3 (I could not justify the extra $ it would have cost to get an all weld). It is a 1987 Alumacraft MV Super Bandit and is 17' 8" long and 52" wide at the bottom. It has a 1987 Evinrude 88 SPL that was rebuilt in 2005 and runs like a champ (at least it has for the past several months).

This will be a weekend project so it will be slow going but it can't go too slow because I do not want to miss too much spring fishing which is not too far away here in New Orleans. I have already removed the decking, console, and hatch lids this past weekend. This weekend I hope to get the motor off and start replacing the transom (which is original and in probably not very good shape). I am open to any suggestions and will put forth some of my ideas and plans in a later post. I am almost certain I will be going with an all aluminum build with no carpet though I have not decided on either kiwigrip, skid no more, or some similar item. Any thoughts?

Anyone know a decent and affordable aluminum welder in the New Orleans area for some small repairs?


----------



## Critter (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like a great boat to work with. What kinds of fish are those?


----------



## cathprod (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks! 

The fish are mostly speckled trout, the ones with pronounced stripes are sheephead, a black drum to the left of the sheephead, and two redfish.

In the event that I cannot get the shop hoist i have lined up for this weekend is it possible to lift a motor of this size with 2-3 people looking to throw out their backs?


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 3, 2011)

cathprod said:


> In the event that I cannot get the shop hoist i have lined up for this weekend is it possible to lift a motor of this size with 2-3 people looking to throw out their backs?


Two can, with some struggle. 3 and a floor jack, and it won't be all that hard. 

I used to have an '87 Alumacraft Super Bandit. Didn't have the time to do anything with it, so I sold it to AlumacraftJoe, on this board. Nice stout hull, even if the factory interior wasn't the greatest.


----------



## cathprod (Feb 5, 2011)

Saturday Updates!

Built a motor stand and bought a steering wheel puller and used it and a shop hoist to lift the motor of off the boat (scary but successful with a 288 lb motor by yourself).

Also did some more demo and I am thinking I will deck this boat with expansion foam because that stuff is strong!!! It is a pain in the you know what to remove and in my estimation has been the most aggravating part of this project thus far. Anyone have any tips?

The factory aluminum floor and framing will be reinstalled after I take care of the leaky rivets though it will require some additional support since I am going with aluminum decking as opposed to plywood which it originally had. I will also be getting rid of the livewell in order to frame the deck around an ice chest.

All in all I am pleased with today's progress and after looking at the ribs that I can see it is pretty evident that this boat was built well.

Bassboy, I stumbled upon your super bandit both here and on iboats when I was researching after first buying this boat and was sorry to see that you got rid of it. I was hoping you would pave the way for me even though my ability pales in comparison to yours! Let me know if you have any suggestions or concerns based on your experience with the boat.


----------



## cathprod (Feb 13, 2011)

I was able to complete more of the demo on the boat. Being that my wife is pregnant I did not have as much time as I may have liked, but I have to keep my priorities straight!

It looks like a little more welding will be needed than I anticipated. As you can see below the transom is shot (I can poke a hole all the way through with my finger on the outsides of it). Given this I now know why there are a few hairline cracks in a couple of spots.

I will not be putting the livewell back in and would like to know what your thoughts are on sealing the holes created from removing the plastic thru hull fittings (see picture below). There are two of them and the biggest is the one pictured.


----------



## Decatur (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks like you've got a good project going. Looking forward to watching it progress. Good luck with it!


----------



## cathprod (Apr 16, 2011)

Well after a long hiatus (I had the busiest several weeks of work in my life) I was able to spend a few hours removing the transom and finding a new problem here and there that needs fixing.







Now 2 questions:

1. Any non-welding suggestions for this hole? The previous owner used what appeared to be jb weld and it actually seemed to do a pretty good job (i fished from the boat for a while before starting this mod). It is less than 1/2" in diameter





2. Any ideas on this post I placed in the boat house? I would like to not do wood but welding is not an option due to the cost.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=19112


----------



## Alumacraft (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd get all thoughs holes welded. It doesnt cost alot of money! If you dont get it welded a patch job will only last so long, not to mention the size of the hole you would be trying to patch.


----------



## cathprod (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I guess I should start making a list of all things that would be best fixed by welding and find a good welder. Still wondering if anyone made a transom out of aluminum tubing without welding, I'm curious to know how it has held up.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice! Looks like you lost about 100 pounds in waterlogged and rotting crap lol


How fast does that thing run?


----------



## cathprod (Apr 16, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Nice! Looks like you lost about 100 pounds in waterlogged and rotting crap lol
> 
> 
> How fast does that thing run?



It would run 30-35 at just above 3/4 throttle. The motor was rebuilt 6 years ago and the guy who rebuilt it told the previous owner not to run it WOT. If I go above 3/4 it will trigger the alarm. I am hoping that by decreasing the weight in the rebuild that I can get closer to 40.


----------



## sizemoremk (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey cathprod, I just got this exact same boat a couple days ago and was about to go through and remove some old wiring and such. Looks like its been through several different pumps, switches, fish finders, etc, etc. Waaaay too many danglin' wires all around.

Its in pretty good shape, the carpet is pretty good except for missing carpet on rod locker and "cooler".

I would like to be able to remove the decks to attend to the wiring and checkout the pedistal mounts without mesing up the carpet if possible... Its been stormy weather since the day after I got it, so I haven't been able to mess with it. How are the decks fastened to the aluminum framing? 

I can't tell form the pictures if they are only held by the screws around the edges of the decking or what?

Are there threaded bosses or something in the aluminum framing that those screws screw into? Or are they just screwed into the aluminum framing?

Your advice woudl eb appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## cathprod (Jun 22, 2011)

It has been a while since I removed them but if my memory serves me correctly the decks were held only by screws that tapped into the framing.


----------



## sizemoremk (Aug 17, 2011)

Another question for ya, do you remember what has to come off to replace the transom? Trying to figure out what all I'll need to get the job done.

Thanks!


----------



## cathprod (Aug 18, 2011)

I will do my best here but it has been a while:

1. A u channel that sits on top and goes slightly under the corner braces.
2. The two fittings in the holes for the splash well
3. All of the thru hull fittings.
4. I remember at least one brace connecting transom to the bottom of the boat
5. All of the rivets

This should be most of it though I could very well be forgetting a couple things. I remember fighting with the wood transom trying to pull it away from the hull and getting quite frustrated. Though after some fighting, prying, and pulling it eventualy came loose.


----------



## benjineer (Aug 19, 2011)

Alright now, get this thing going! I want to see more specks!


----------



## cathprod (Oct 3, 2011)

Well as it would happen my father-in-law was not using his 18 foot bay boat and so I have it on an indefinite loan. Thus I have not moved forward with the rebuild and have sold the old Evinrude 88 SPL. Now I am attempting to sell the Alumacraft and trailer. I would hate to have to scrap the hull so anyone with some aluminum skills and time who would like a great spacious hull for electric only or to be powered with up to a 90hp take a look at this thread for the most pictures and info and then the link below for the actual ad in the forum dedicated to selling. I have papers on trailer and hull and am in the New Orleans area.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=22240


----------



## benjineer (Oct 4, 2011)

Can't say that I blame you there. Good luck selling it.


----------

